# amber corner strobes



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the idea of amber hideaway corner strobes. However, my 05 Chevy Silverado only has red tail light housings. How do I get amber hideaways in back corners, or am I stuck with white ones?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

are your bu lights clear?, put amber in them, if not look at TIR's


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

order amber bulbs and put them in the reverse lights


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

I would suggest using the new Whelen Vertex LED lights in the reverse lights. They are smaller and do not have the heat issues melting the lenses like the strobes sometimes have. Also no power supply needed and a 5 year warranty, so hard to beat.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea...on my truck the reverse light is white, but it is narrow and short...visible only from the back, too.

Those Whelen Vertex LEDs look great and would probably fit nicely in my small reverse light area...only drawback I can see is that it a bulb goes bad, you have to replace the whole unit. Could get pricey...?

Anyone using those now? Feedback?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

LED's last a LONG time...a lot longer than a strobe light bulb....i'm going to guess it's rated for around 100,000 hours (11 years of constant run time) so i think you'll be all set! And if something is wrong prematurely, there is a 5 year warranty on it for a reason!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the leds look great but you do need to buy a kit that comes with 2 or 4 leds plus the flasher/control module to power the leds. they are slowly becoming commonplace in police/fire applications. good luck with your install


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ColliganLands;607358 said:


> the leds look great but you do need to buy a kit that comes with 2 or 4 leds plus the flasher/control module to power the leds. they are slowly becoming commonplace in police/fire applications. good luck with your install


The new Whelen Vertex LED's do not need a common power supply...they wire up exactly like a TIR/LIN3 so you can have as many of them together as you want....the original LED hideaway's had a powersupply with 2 or 4 port options.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok im not very familiar with the vertex leds. the only ones ive seen are the "old style" i guess they would be called now. either way very nice quality bright lights


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ColliganLands;607368 said:


> ok im not very familiar with the vertex leds. the only ones ive seen are the "old style" i guess they would be called now. either way very nice quality bright lights


New Whelen Vertex LED's:
http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-vertex-hide-a-way-super-led.html

This is the old style so you can see what Coolligan mentioned:
http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-universal-led-2-lighthead-kit.html


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a link to the Vertex's http://www.whelendirect.com/Whelen_Vertex_Super_LED_Hideaway_Strobe_Replacement_System

They are self contained as mentioned above, and do not need a power supply. If you look at those pictures, they show the small little inline controller. They also have a *5 year warranty* so no need to worry there. Just a note to mention, the amber Vertex is the only one with a colored dome, all others are clear till turned on.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Went to the local plow dealer and was talking to him about corner strobe systems. He pulled out an Ecco system that another customer had ordered and had just come in. I looked it over and found it to be a top QUALITY unit....solid power unit, 4 25' cables with weatherproof connectors and 4 strobe bulbs with weatherproof connectors. I really liked the quality...a little pricey though. Anyone use this system and did you have a problem with bulb clearence or lense melt from heat? 

The Whelen Vertex's are attractive due to ease of installation although with only a 9' lead wire, there will most likely be some soldering and heat shrink wrap for under truck connections...ugh.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

How much was he asking for it?


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

He was asking $399.00 but I found it online for $297.00.....good price? Four Whelen Vertex's would be $288.

go here ---->http://www.vehiclestrobes.com/eccoc...obesystemmodelec9460-20.aspx?DepartmentId=525

Since I saved about $500.00 transferring my plow from my old truck to my new-to-me truck, i figured i could treat myself to some decent lights. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Most of it looks OK, but one thing I noticed and it may cause a problem is that the cables are un-shield, which means they may cause interference in your radio. Just be aware of that.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

*Vertex in BU*

I want to do the Vertex in the BU lense of the tailight, but am concerned how well the strobe shows up when the backup light is on. Any comments?


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure about that, but it is a good question. You could always wire in a relay so back up lights are off when switch to the corner strobes is in the on position...that might solve the problem.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Strobes pretty much wash out once the reverse lights are on. I would go Vertex all the way. Once my strobe bulbs blow out I will be switching over.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

sabres07;608127 said:


> He was asking $399.00 but I found it online for $297.00.....good price? Four Whelen Vertex's would be $288.
> 
> go here ---->http://www.vehiclestrobes.com/eccoc...obesystemmodelec9460-20.aspx?DepartmentId=525
> 
> Since I saved about $500.00 transferring my plow from my old truck to my new-to-me truck, i figured i could treat myself to some decent lights. Any thoughts on these?


No comparison...definitely do not go with strobes over the LED's, especially if they are about the same price. There is no way those strobes will outlast or outperform the Vertex's. And wow, those are some pricey strobes!


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I ordered up a pair of amber Whelen Vertex LEDs. Still not sure if they will fit in my back up lights...plus I am concerened about them washing out when BU's are on. I figure if they don't fit in rear, I'll put them up front and use red in back lights.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

post your install pis.....i am interested in these new vertex led's.....

and holy moly those ecco's are pricey....and unshielded wires WILL mess with your radio...espiecailly if you want to listen to AM ever...


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

sabres07;608802 said:


> I ordered up a pair of amber Whelen Vertex LEDs. Still not sure if they will fit in my back up lights...plus I am concerened about them washing out when BU's are on. I figure if they don't fit in rear, I'll put them up front and use red in back lights.


Size should not be an issue at all with these. The LED's will be a little more directional facing than the regular strobes tubes, so it should help with the wash out. Post some pics when you get them, and let us know what you think.


----------

